# Raw food from "Excel Pet Pantry"



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello All, 

Have you heard of Excel pet pantry ? I am planning to order RAW FROZEN COMPLETE MEALS for dogs. The pricing looks nice as well. Here is the link. 

Raw Frozen Complete Meals - Dog - Page 1 - Excel Pet Pantry

Let me know what you think about them. 

Thanks.


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi! I have always always kept rodents. The way it usually works with any rodent species is there are members of the community who have been keeping/breeding the rodent species for years and they'll give you a list and say basically pick one of these, sprinkle it with nutritional yeast, good to go. They are almost always German foods, and the ingredients lists and the nutritional values vary very little between them. Occasionally a breeder offers their own premade mix. You pick one of these options, you avoid what the pet shop has, you're golden 

Now we are getting our first puppy! A family dog up north has been bred and we are getting a black Labrador. She is coming to us once she's 12 weeks old, and she's about 8 weeks now. We are stumped on food!

We've decided to go the "high quality kibble, throw on extras" route. But what counts as a high quality kibble?
From the reading I've done grain free sounds like one of those things you should choose only if the dog has a poorly tummy from grain food, so I unticked that filter from the allaboutdogfood site. Was that wrong, question number 1 
We also have seafood allergies, so fish is filtered out. I am unsure if we need to do "puppy specific" food, or if that's another marketing wobble, a complete food should be good for them all? so that's question 2, does it need to be "puppy"?


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

qingcong said:


> Hi! I have always always kept rodents. The way it usually works with any rodent species is there are members of the community who have been keeping/breeding the rodent species for years and they'll give you a list and say basically pick one of these, sprinkle it with nutritional yeast, good to go. They are almost always German foods, and the ingredients lists and the nutritional values vary very little between them. Occasionally a breeder offers their own premade mix. You pick one of these options, you avoid what the pet shop has, you're golden
> 
> Now we are getting our first puppy! A family dog up north has been bred and we are getting a black Labrador. She is coming to us once she's 12 weeks old, and she's about 8 weeks now. We are stumped on food!
> 
> ...


no response


----------

